# I need a nice adoption poem or verse for congrats card!



## sausages

If anyone could tell me one I would be most grateful! The card is for my sister in law and her husband who have just been placed with twin boys. Happy happy!! :) :flower:


----------



## Farrell

I found this on Google:

You've wished and you've waited
and the time's finally here.
You've adopted your children 
so tender and dear.

These wishes for you,
all that your hearts can hold.
A family so new
with memories to unfold.

Best wishes for you and your family

Hope it helps!:flower:


----------

